# Found out I accidentally bought women's boots



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jagati1726 said:


> would there be any problems if I were to use it this season?


 finding tampons that fit...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

If they fit who cares


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Use them who cares? No one will know except for us.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

you should be fine...not any huge differences between boots for men and women that would be a deal breaker as far as I know. I mean besides the breast growth in males that use women's boots, but that's not a big deal...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

They are listed as a medium flex boot. Depending on your weight and riding style there is a chance they may be a bit soft for you. You bought them though so it would seem you are happy with fit and flex so you should be fine.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i wouldn't go back to that store again if i were you. how does nobody notice you're trying on and buying women's boots?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I would delete this thread immediately, 

Grab a beer, burp, and scratch your junk ASAP !!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cav0011 said:


> If they fit who cares


This. Ride 'em.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

They will cause your feet to fall off.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can, return them. Mens boots sit taller and will generally have a stiffer flex to support your weight better.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> Use them who cares? No one will know except for us.


Exactly. Just us (like everyone in he whole world who has an internet connection) for ever. But don't worry I've done a lot more embarrassing things and put it on the Internet. My mum still loves me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Womens boots have shorter boot leg due to the lower set calve muscle. Could be that the boot has a pretty low rim on your legs since you're a tall guy...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

learn something new everyday..


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> Womens boots have shorter boot leg due to the lower set calve muscle. Could be that the boot has a pretty low rim on your legs since you're a tall guy...


I knew bindings were built like that, but didn't realize boots were. Makes sense. I almost put that in my reply but wasn't sure.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> I knew bindings were built like that, but didn't realize boots were. Makes sense. I almost put that in my reply but wasn't sure.


Tried several men's boots when looking for stiffer boots; they all pinched my calves. But with bindings it really depends. I use men's bindings; some work very well, some are pinching. Depends on how high the highback is. 
The "womens specific padding" and what not blabla however is marketing gimmicks IMO.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> Tried several men's boots when looking for stiffer boots; they all pinched my calves. But with bindings it really depends. I use men's bindings; some work very well, some are pinching. Depends on how high the highback is.
> The "womens specific padding" and what not blabla however is marketing gimmicks IMO.


Great info!


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

I've done some "girly" things myself. I rode with a black and pink zip-up jacket for two seasons and no one cared. It fit me perfectly (and plus I got it for about $15 at a swap meet  )

It's not like someone is going to stare at your boot and scream out "lol he got a gurl boot" in the lift line and everyone is going to point and laugh. If they stare at your boot, then that's just weird. Think of it as flattery and jealousy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

geez...i wear women's boots and hotpink pants:wavetowel2:...and get complements from guys about my pants all the time...and they want to know where I got them...from a girl of course. Anyway due to my hellish small feet I use women's 32 focus boas they are taller and k2 contours are abit shorter...both work just fine.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Wow, this is a new one.
I guess as long as they are now flaming hot pink you should be fine.
You never noticed the size difference? Pretty sure women's sizing is different from men's. It's not like your feet suddenly grew a couple sizes overnight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> You never noticed the size difference? Pretty sure women's sizing is different from men's. It's not like your feet suddenly grew a couple sizes overnight.


Not if you use EUR sizes. A 40 is a 40, no matter if men's or women's boots.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Not if you use EUR sizes. A 40 is a 40, no matter if men's or women's boots.


That is very true.:bowdown:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfudeity said:


> Anyway due to my hellish small feet I use women's 32 focus boas they are taller and k2 contours are abit shorter...both work just fine.


Googeling I havent found a women's "32 focus boa", just the "binary boa". ThirtyTwo Binary Boa Women's, Blue « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding. 

Is this the one you have? Ig so, how do they compare to the K2? I had the Contours and I'm interested in the 32. The K2 are pretty wide and don't fit my ankle well, Ride Cadence fit way better, but I'm looking for stiffer ones and 32 are on the list of potential options... thus curious to hear how they compare, as I can't try them in a shop and would need to order; if they are softer or equally in fit as K2 I can scratch them off the list.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Homies911 said:


> I've done some "girly" things myself. I rode with a black and pink zip-up jacket for two seasons and no one cared. It fit me perfectly (and plus I got it for about $15 at a swap meet  )
> 
> It's not like someone is going to stare at your boot and scream out "lol he got a gurl boot" in the lift line and everyone is going to point and laugh. If they stare at your boot, then that's just weird. Think of it as flattery and jealousy.


Oh yes we will.

Point & laugh.

I would for sure, no doubt in my mind.

Why, cause I use chic gear to. Haha

And I make fun of myself, so no, you ain't gettin' off the hook that easy.

I'm gonna lay into ya heavy.

Bwa ha ha.


I had a Burton Hero 155 a couple years ago.
While I was standing in the lift line some dude says to me "That's the gayest board I've ever seen"

I thought that was awesome, just the fact that buddy said something.
Cause that's what I was thinkin' when I was buyin' it.

Fuckin' gayest board ever.

All pink & purple with a seal balancing a beach ball on his nose.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Googeling I havent found a women's "32 focus boa", just the "binary boa". ThirtyTwo Binary Boa Women's, Blue « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding.
> 
> Is this the one you have? Ig so, how do they compare to the K2? I had the Contours and I'm interested in the 32. The K2 are pretty wide and don't fit my ankle well, Ride Cadence fit way better, but I'm looking for stiffer ones and 32 are on the list of potential options... thus curious to hear how they compare, as I can't try them in a shop and would need to order; if they are softer or equally in fit as K2 I can scratch them off the list.


They are very compariable, the 32 focus boas/binary boas should fit a bit more snug and able to tighten around your ankle better due to the inner lace harness...works perhaps better for ankle hold than the k2's. Have not used the k2 contours much (1 day and they seemed fine...maybe a tad softer)...but got a rockin deal $40 and they fit well in the store...so why not. 32's do pack out a good bit...i'd go at least 1/2 size to maybe a full size down. One pair of 32 is a women's 8 that have packed out (going on about 90 days) and have subsequently added a bunch of butterfly and some on the tounge. The 2nd pair are a women's size 7.5...haven't worn much (2days)...they are snug but when packed out should fit fine with much added foam. Anyway due to my darn small feet have 3 pairs of nice boots...cause don't know when I might find some more.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> Googeling I havent found a women's "32 focus boa", just the "binary boa". ThirtyTwo Binary Boa Women's, Blue « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding.
> 
> Is this the one you have? Ig so, how do they compare to the K2? I had the Contours and I'm interested in the 32. The K2 are pretty wide and don't fit my ankle well, Ride Cadence fit way better, but I'm looking for stiffer ones and 32 are on the list of potential options... thus curious to hear how they compare, as I can't try them in a shop and would need to order; if they are softer or equally in fit as K2 I can scratch them off the list.


Can't compare to the k2's, but I have a pair of the Binarys and I love em. My toes feel a bit snug on one foot but I'm hoping they will pack out a teeny bit more (they should). There was no way I could go even 1/2 size down, otherwise my toenails would be falling off before the boots packed out (I wear a 6.5US). The dual Boa's are smooth and auto-retract when you pop the dial open. Nice support, mid-mid/stiff depending on how snug you do up your top Boa. Great heel cup - my heel settles in and stays there. Comfy to walk around in due to the articulate cuff. All-around awesome boot.

As for packing out, my older 32 Groomers didn't feel like they packed out a 1/2 size...but I'm sure every boot has its differences. I definitely noticed it in the toe area - when I first got them, my toes were touching the end of the boot. After about 60 days, they weren't anymore, but I noticed no heel lift even after those days put in.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

The hardest part about wearing women's boots is telling your parents you're gay.


----------

